# Help stabalize my OC! P6T deluxe v2 & i7 920 d0



## faneK (Sep 10, 2009)

focusbob said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am attempting to overclock my pc:
> mobo: P6T deluxe v2, bios 0504
> ...




Hello, Im running i7 920 D0 with Noctuas NH Cooler, my system is stable with 3,7 Ghz (tested with prime95 and was stable for 7 hours) , The temperature was at its maximum point at 72C. (Down from the advised maximum of 73)


My settings:

Ai tweaker Manual
Cpu Ratio 20
Speedstep Off ( i want the clock to be stable and now wondering around between 2200mhz-3700mhz)

HT Off (will lower temperatures by 10C)

DIMM TIMINGS 8-8-8-21
DRAM FREQ 1524mhz
BCLK at 186
ufreq 3400 ( should be about 2 times higher and a little more)
Pcie Freq 100

Cpu Voltage 1.265
Cpu PLL 1.8
Qpi Dram Voltage 1.265
Dram Bus 1.6 (dont want to get higher)

I could get it to 4ghz but i prefer more 3.7 because its cooler and it wont reduce the lifetime of my cpu <3 

best settings i got, and its perfect. i tryed with stock cooler the same settings and it was very good.. infact the temperatures went just 5-10 degrees higher and still it is in a "good zone" 

Sry, i have a little bad english, but i thinko you can understand :wave:


----------

